# Scattante w-330 or Fuji newest 3.0?



## 1Kate (Jun 28, 2010)

Hello! I am purchasing my own road bike for the first time. The one I have now has been a used one I've had for about a year, but it doesn't fit right. I went to Performance bike shop today and these two bikes are the ones that stood out to me in my price range ($500-600ish). I know that isn't a lot, but I really am a beginner and I don't think it would be smart for me to spend a lot of money on my first bike (even this seems a little steep for me). 

I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with these brands/bikes and would recommend one over the other? I got to ride the Scattante and it fit great and was a nice ride, the Fuji they didn't have in my size at the time so I could not test ride it.

If there is something else in this price range anyone could recommend over these two, I would appreciate it also.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I want to compare the geometry of the two bikes. Do you know what size Scattante you rode?


----------



## 1Kate (Jun 28, 2010)

I rode a 44. I'm pretty short (5'3) and it seemed to fit well.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

1Kate said:


> I rode a 44. I'm pretty short (5'3) and it seemed to fit well.


If you rode a 44cm and it fit pretty well, the Fuji is at a distinct disadvantage because even their XS (42cm) has an effective top tube of 510mm's, compared to the Scattante's 480.5mm's. This measurement (in part) dictates reach, so I suspect the fitter would need to make a number of compromises to position you correctly on the Fuji, and that's not the ideal way to fit a rider. 

Given your price range, IMO there aren't any better options than what you're now doing. You're getting sizing/fit assistance, a warranty and some standard LBS services, so I'd be hard pressed to come up with an option that beats that for $500-$600.


----------



## 1Kate (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks so much for your advice! I checked a couple other LBS's, but a lot of their road bikes were not under $1000 and Performance has a pretty big selection. I don't want to be ignorant by not doing a ton of pre-purchase research, but it seems like around my price range there is not much difference among the bikes?


----------



## 1Kate (Jun 28, 2010)

I do have another question. I know all of the advantages of buying from a LBS, but what about buying online for a first bike? For example :http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130406491631&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

That one is about twice less the price. But I know I would have to put it together and would not get a test ride. Is it still a good idea to get such a bike online?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

1Kate said:


> Thanks so much for your advice! I checked a couple other LBS's, but a lot of their road bikes were not under $1000 and Performance has a pretty big selection. I don't want to be ignorant by not doing a ton of pre-purchase research, but* it seems like around my price range there is not much difference among the bikes*?


For road bikes in this price range, there's not an appreciable difference in components. But as you can see, geometry can change a fair amount, so it's good that you're asking for comparisons between the two brands/ models. 

I'm not saying that you should for a first road bike, but if you were to go to an $800 price range, there are a number of other choices, but even then there's not much difference in componentry. 

All things considered, if the Scattante fits well and suites your intended purposes, it's a good first bike for you.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

1Kate said:


> I do have another question. I know all of the advantages of buying from a LBS, but what about buying online for a first bike? For example :http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130406491631&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> That one is about twice less the price. But I know I would have to put it together and would not get a test ride. Is it still a good idea to get such a bike online?


IMO you're going to lose a lot going this route. No sizing/ fitting assistance, no final assembly, no tune ups/ adjustments, no test rides and (considering BD's past track record), minimal warranty assistance. You literally get a bike in a box, the rest is up to you. 

Some hidden costs? Pay your LBS to assemble, tune, then fit you to the bike (assuming you got the sizing right). Guess wrong and you pay shipping back. 

Last, but not least, that bike uses some outdated components, so you're getting about what you're paying for - it's no bargain. 

This, IMO/E is a bad option for first time road bike buyers.


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> IMO you're going to lose a lot going this route. No sizing/ fitting assistance, no final assembly, no tune ups/ adjustments, no test rides and (considering BD's past track record), minimal warranty assistance. You literally get a bike in a box, the rest is up to you.
> 
> Some hidden costs? Pay your LBS to assemble, tune, then fit you to the bike (assuming you got the sizing right). Guess wrong and you pay shipping back.
> 
> ...



solid advice here!


----------



## 1Kate (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you again for the advice! I ended up getting the Scattante (it ended up being almost $700), but I think it's worth it and I am happy with it so far!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

1Kate said:


> Thank you again for the advice! I ended up getting the Scattante (it ended up being almost $700), but I think it's worth it and I am happy with it so far!


Congrats on the new bike! :thumbsup: 

Ride safe and ride often, and post pics if/ when you're able.


----------

